# Our Toy



## Over_bite (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys, my name is Roly and I'm new to the forum. Just wanted to say hello and introduce myself. I ran the Complete Angler Fishing supply on Bird and 68th for about three years, so i know i know some of you out there.

Here is a picture of My Son and myselves boat.

Hope you guys enjoy.








[/img]








][/img]


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Over_bite (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank You Sir, for allowing me to come on board.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Love the pic in your sig.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Glad you joined. Welcome.


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome and thats a Nice RIVER HAWK!  I'm the bad guy because I like the RH's. Just ask anyone on here that can type. ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome, Rolly I have been to your store it was sometime ago. Have fun here and feel free to hand out that over flowing knowlge you have. Don't get all hung up on what brand boat you have there are other forms for that. 

btw I'll have rum on the rocks...


----------



## Chasing_spots (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Matt, you know me better than that. Don't know if it's a river rat or not, but we built it together, and hey bro there are only three of these down here. 

But like you said , it's a micro and it's payed for.

thanks to you all for welcoming on board.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

> Hey Matt, you know me better than that. Don't know if it's a river rat or not, but we built it together, and hey bro there are only three of these down here.
> 
> But like you said , it's a micro and it's payed for.
> 
> thanks to you all for welcoming on board.


Two forum names? :-/ 

OK< I just went through your posts and see where you gave your son the other one. Tradition would have dictated lil-over_bite.  ;D ;D

Welcome aboard - both of you - we'll sort you out later. ;D ;D


----------



## Chasing_spots (Oct 26, 2007)

My bad, I'm new at this, but thanks again for the welcome.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome! Nice ride! Post more pics and stats! "Chasing Spots" is cool, just should have subtitled "Son Of Bite". I get the feeling that "Lil'Overbite" ain't little. Post more pics! New meat!


----------

